# Gran Turismo vs. FPQuattro



## Webby4x4 (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm ready to make an upgrade to my current bike and have landed on two candidates... The Wilier Gran Turismo and the Pinarello FPQuatrro, and am looking for some advice on my decision. 

I'm a 40 year old, avid rider. I'm 6' 4" tall and weigh in at 230 lbs. I mostly ride solo, averaging about 40-50 miles per ride. I do a handful of crits (about 5-10 per year) and about 1-3 Triathlons too. I mostly ride rolling hills and flats (North Texas). I have a bad back, so a racing frame (Dogma, SuperL) won't cut it for me as it will transfer too much bumps and vibration to my spine. 

During hill climbs and sprints, I can feel the bottom bracket on my current bike flex far too much so I'm looking for a bike with a stiff bottom bracket, but something a bit more forgiving up the saddle. Both of these bikes seem to be a good compromise between enthusiast racing and plush road bikes. However, at my height, there aren't any I can test ride without special ordering them. 

Any advice on which of these two bikes might be better suited for me?


Thanks
Rick


----------



## dharrison (Oct 27, 2009)

I haven't ridden either of the bikes you're considering but based on aesthetics I'd go with the Wilier. Since you seem to be going Italian you might consider the Colnago CLX2.0. I know 4 people riding a CLX and all love it. I ride a CX-1 and love that as well. 

FWIW my previous bike was a Spec Roubaix and I find that the CX-1 (which is a race frame) is much more pleasant in terms of absorbing imperfections in the road. I'm using the same tires/wheels that I used on the Roubaix so its a fair comparison. 

No matter what you must go with Campy!


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Gran Turismo and FPQuattro....two great looking bikes, that's for sure! :thumbsup:

I will be in the market for one of those in the future. I am blocked by guilt 

**


----------



## Webby4x4 (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks Harrison. Any other thoughts from other riders?

Rick


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Did you read through the FPQuattro threads in the Pina forum? You'll probably have to read those and the Gran Turismo thread separately to form any opinions....likely not too many people have ridden both bikes to compare.


**


----------



## NJcycler (Jun 18, 2009)

I have the Grand Turismo and I am very happy with it. I have not ridden the other bike. There isn't such a thing as a flat ride where i live. Loops of 1000' climbing in 10 mi to 1000' in 20 mi. I have a couple 1000 miles on the bike since getting at a few months ago. ride anywhere from mid 40's to upper 70 when I go out. much smaller then you though. 5' 9" 140 lbs so my experience could be way different then you.
The bike has been solid. very comfortable. I have a Madone 5.2 and barely ride it since getting the Wilier. I don't like the Madone at all now and use to love it. didn't know any better.


----------



## Webby4x4 (Jul 11, 2011)

NJcycler said:


> I have the Grand Turismo and I am very happy with it...
> The bike has been solid. very comfortable. I have a Madone 5.2 and barely ride it since getting the Wilier. I don't like the Madone at all now and use to love it. didn't know any better.


Thanks, NJ. Would you say that the GT soaks up the bumps better than the Trek? Also, is the bottom bracket stiff enough to take sprint power nicely, without flexing too much? 

much appreciated. 
Rick


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Webb ---Not sure if you read this review from a couple of months ago, one of the more detailed reviews on the GT that I've found:

http://www.roadbikeaction.com/Bike-Tests/content/66/4178/Wilier-Gran-Turismo.html


**


----------



## NJcycler (Jun 18, 2009)

Webby4x4 said:


> Thanks, NJ. Would you say that the GT soaks up the bumps better than the Trek? Also, is the bottom bracket stiff enough to take sprint power nicely, without flexing too much?
> 
> much appreciated.
> Rick


It soaks up bumps fine. I have Boyd 38mm carbon wheels that help a lot with that. not s huge difference from the trek.Nice power at the crank when I punch it or driving up a climb.


----------



## Webby4x4 (Jul 11, 2011)

Erion - thanks a bunch for the link, that was really helpful! 

NJ - equally helpful. 

Thanks folks!


----------

